# upload prob plz help



## freezeland (Jun 5, 2007)

i try 2 time to upload but still not working in my thread i seeit but as soon that in post there not there sorry im newb :confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

I gave up trying to upload onto the site so I do mine the hard way.  I just upload to a photobucket acct and link from there.


----------

